

iPhone OS 4 jailbreak available, enables multitasking on 3G - ktf
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/04/iphone-os-4-jailbreak-available-enables-multitasking-on-3g.ars

======
dkokelley
I noticed none of the apps were very 'heavy'. Could Apple be concerned that
with the 3G opening much larger apps (games, Safari, Skype, etc.)
significantly slow the 3G down? Maybe someone who is willing to try the
jailbreak can enlighten us.

~~~
wvenable
If you've got limited RAM (which is the main problem with the 3G) you won't be
able to multitask as many applications. A big game might knock out all the
other apps.

However, I don't see this as a problem. You own a 3G, you know it's limited.
Why not just have slightly more limited multitasking? It is supposed to
seamlessly handle this sort of thing anyway.

I would be curious if the device is really unusable with, say, Pandora open
and trying to surf the web. But if it can handle that, then I think Apple is
probably just trying to force people to upgrade.

~~~
i386
I don't think forcing people to upgrade is the big factor in not supporting
multitasking on the 3G - its got a lot todo with creating a consistant
experience and not spending money it would take to support multitasking on
hardware they don't even sell anymore.

~~~
wvenable
Why would it take more money to support multitasking on the 3G? It's probably
the exact same OS with the "support-multitasking" switch turned off. And how
would that hurt the consistent experience? It's quite likely that in few
months they'll be releasing a new iPhone that multitasks even better than the
3GS.

